# Where Should We Live? All Opinions Welcome!



## msloumaria (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi guys, 

First of all, let me introduce myself. My name is Louise. My Fiancé and I are working hard so that we can move to Oz in 2 years time (on a Business Owner visa). We are so excited ! As you can imagine, we are going to have quite a few questions. We are going for a consultation at the ‘Sort Out My Visa’ office in London so we will try and save the visa/immigration questions for them but there are some other questions regarding property, community and lifestyle that I hope you guys can help us with. We’d be really grateful. 

Our first major question is, where should we be looking to live? We’ll be visiting Australia in January and are planning to have a nose around estate agencies to get a feel for the market. But which estate agencies and in which towns? Here is our criteria. 

•	We have AUD450,000 to spend
•	We only want a modest 2 bedroom home. A doer upper is fine by us. 
•	We want to be within 3 hours of Sydney airport (we’d probably prefer to be north of it but are open to suggestions in the south too)
•	Within 2 miles of a beach
•	Within 2 miles of some sort of community area or town centre. i.e a couple of shops and a bar or coffee shop (if it was also within a half hour drive from a nice town with bars, restaurants, cinema etc, that would be wonderful)
•	A nice friendly school

Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Gene (Jun 26, 2011)

*Welcome*



msloumaria said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> First of all, let me introduce myself. My name is Louise. My Fiancé and I are working hard so that we can move to Oz in 2 years time (on a Business Owner visa). We are so excited ! As you can imagine, we are going to have quite a few questions. We are going for a consultation at the 'Sort Out My Visa' office in London so we will try and save the visa/immigration questions for them but there are some other questions regarding property, community and lifestyle that I hope you guys can help us with. We'd be really grateful.
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome to the site. It's good to have you here and looking forward to reading more of your posts.

Gene


----------



## pencilpusher (May 12, 2011)

A good pick would be near the opera house, such a wonderful place. 
It will be an amazing experience to be very near it.

cheers and best of luck


----------



## jeremyh (Mar 31, 2011)

*moving Australia*



pencilpusher said:


> A good pick would be near the opera house, such a wonderful place.
> It will be an amazing experience to be very near it.
> 
> cheers and best of luck


Yeah, i second that. As you told us about the money i think it would be sufficient to take the place near Opera house.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Hi,

3 hours up from Sydney equals Newcastle or Central Coast. With 450,000 you might be able to buy a decent unit, possibly a townhouse or a villa but it might not be enough for a house. If you want to be close to a beach then you would look at places like Newcastle, The Entrance, Long Jetty, possibly Wyong.

If you are ok with South Coast of NSW, there are heaps locations that would suit you starting with Wollongong but also Austinmer, Thirroul, Stanwell Park, Bundeena, Bulli or so.


----------

